# Aftermarket Rear Bumper



## NH Plowman (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, I've damaged my rear bumper for the last time, and it's bent into the body. Anyone have a lead on a decent aftermarket rear bumper, or maybe you've built your own that you'd share?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

i bought my Dmax used and it came with a HEAVY duty steel bumper. i have no idea what brand it is but i will try and grab a pic of it tomorrow and post so you can see it.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

N-fab or ranch hand would be a good place to start


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

With your history, I'd stick with a stock bumper. Hit something solid with a "heavy duty" bumper and you risk bending the frame - a much more expensive fix than getting another work truck bumper from the junk yard or craigslist. The factory bumpers are engineered to give, so that your truck doesn't.


----------



## KrystalKid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Rear Bumper Protection*

Got one of these from http://www.sparebumper.com. Now I don't worry about backing into things. It's energy absorbing so it will protect your hitch, frame and bumper.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If you want to do the custom route and don't mind a trip to Mass, try Cavalier's Welding in Acton (I think). They do quality work and can custom build whatever you want for a bumper. Probably will end up being cheaper than another bumper and shipping.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1227047 said:


> If you want to do the custom route and don't mind a trip to Mass, try Cavalier's Welding in Acton (I think). They do quality work and can custom build whatever you want for a bumper. Probably will end up being cheaper than another bumper and shipping.


yup Deere Farmer you are correct cavalier welding in acton is the one who makes all of those nice steel bumpers. Thats what bumper is going on my truck next. They are solid bumpers and they make them with or without lights on them.heres the link http://cavelierwelding.com/1083.html


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great link Wolf! I didn't know they had gotten so fancy. When I get my next truck, i'm getting one with the extra lights. They look great. My '95 F350 has had one of their bumpers on since new. Never repainted or anything and it still looks good for a 16 year old steel bumper on a plow truck in New England. Its a strong bumper. You worry more about the thing you hit rather than what your truck looks like.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1227289 said:


> Great link Wolf! I didn't know they had gotten so fancy. When I get my next truck, i'm getting one with the extra lights. They look great. My '95 F350 has had one of their bumpers on since new. Never repainted or anything and it still looks good for a 16 year old steel bumper on a plow truck in New England. Its a strong bumper. You worry more about the thing you hit rather than what your truck looks like.


yea i want mine with lights on it to and they are nice cause you don't have to worry about damge to your bumper when plowing lol. my brothers friend has one with the lights in it and i thnk it cost about $900. i see them all the time on trucks where i plow


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

No experience but thought these looked good. http://www.buckstop.biz/rear.html


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

here is the bumper that came on my truck when i bought it used


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I was looking at the Buckstop bumper also, it looks good. After not putting a even ding in a bumper in ten years of plowing, I backed into a snow bank last week and dented the stock one. It seems I could get a nice aftermarket bumper for the same price as a OEM bumper, and it would hold up better.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

I just ordered a tube bumper from bumperdude.com. $446 shipped to a business address near me.
Bottom bumper is what I ordred ( 8" drop, no lights, works with factory hitch )








Its being shipped tomorrow. I'll take pic's once I get it.


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

A lot of off-roaders are also using Trailready bumpers.

http://www.trailready.com/bumpers/


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

heres one me n my dad built about 10 years ago. 8 inch C channel just cut, bent and welded together. took the brackets off the stock bumper, welded them to this one n it bolts right up to the truck.

the bumper has had MANY collision with other vehicles, snow/ice banks and cement walls. it hasnt even moved.

total cost was probably about $100-$200 with about 2 days of work.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

JimRoss;1231894 said:


> I just ordered a tube bumper from bumperdude.com. $446 shipped to a business address near me.
> Bottom bumper is what I ordred ( 8" drop, no lights, works with factory hitch )
> Its being shipped tomorrow. I'll take pic's once I get it.


UPDATE:

Posting this for anyone that googles bumperdude.com. Dont wast your time. Mark ( owner ) seems to be a real flake. Its been over a month since I ordered, and what was supposed to be shipped in a couple days, has still not been shipped. The guy ignores phone calls and most txt messages. He txt'd back just enough to keep me waiting. I finally gave up today, texted and called him to cancel my order ( still havent heard from him ).

Sooo, I order from another vendor. I paid $550 shipped for this:








Not as heavy duty as the tube bumper, but I like the style better. I'll post the vendor, once I have it in hand.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

JimRoss - Very nice sir! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

subscribing.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I ordered a Buckstop rear bumper, it should be here next week. I'll let you know how the quality is and fit/finish when it gets here. I went with this one because I wanted something a little more refined looking than other steel bumpers I found.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

I really liked the Buckstop bumper, but they wanted $875 shipped, for a plain one ( no lighting holes ). I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I got my new Buckstop rear bumper and installed it this weekend. The quality of the bumper is great and I like the way it looks. The install was very easy, everything lined up perfectly. I took me 3hrs start to finish. I'm still planning on getting it painted to match the body color, though it doesn't look too bad as it is. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks great!

I received my bumper, looks good. Waiting for my son to come over and help me install it.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks great. How much was the Buckstop with the LED backups?


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks
I believe the bumper was $650 plus shipping which depends on what state you live in, they have a chart on thier site. The led lights I bought at a local truck supply for $100 for the pair. The lights are wired in to my 7pin for now, I would like to put them on a 3way toggle in the cab so I can flip them on when I'm snowblowing/shoveling walks.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

So were the holes there or did you drill them out?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great knpc. I'd honestly just leave it that color. looks good that way.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't have to drill anything, all the mounting hole were there and lined up perfecly. The holes in the diamond plate matched the pre-drilled holes in the bumper as well. The diamond plated was just placed there for pics, I didn't want to mount it until I got the bumper painted. The 4'' holes for the lights were there too and there is a mounting plate welded on the back side, took 5 min to mount the lights and another 30 min to get everything wired up.

After mounting it I've had second thoughs about painting it. The color is better that I thought it would be and the powder coat is perfect. Not to mention I already have $1,000 wrapped up in this bumper and paint would probably be another $100-$200. I may just mount the diamond plate for now and I could always drill out the rivots to remove it if I decide to paint it later.

I would definately recommend this bumper, though it is more expensive than other aftermarket bumpers out there.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

KNPC I saw you today on Rt.9.in Wellesley. That bumper looks great.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you. That would have been me, I go from the south shore to framinham for work so I'm on rt. 9 everyday. Funny, it's such a huge forum and I've also run into other guys on here and recognized thier truck from pictures.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw you in Marlborough in the fall too!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

See a lot of these on farmers trucks. If your are towing might be worth the investment, sounds like some cool features.

http://www.agsystemsonline.com/bumper-hitches/index.cfm


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

JimRoss;1262267 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Sooo, I order from another vendor. I paid $550 shipped for this:
> 
> ...


Finally got it installed. It was a direct bolt on. I wired the extra backup lights to the 7 pin trailer plug. Bolt hardware was included and were all grade 5. 
For $550 total, shipped, I'm happy.
I bought it from:
http://www.bumpersandbeds.com/Ranch_Hand_Rear_Bumpers.html
Pic of the rear bumper lights. They were standard 1156 bulbs in semi-trailer type 2x6 lights:









I didnt take any extra pic's because it looks 100% like the example photo above. I took the truck in for an oil change and the GM mechanics where checking it out and loving it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

www.ranchhand.com is the only way to go I got one on my dodge and the ford will get one once the factory is hit


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

blk90s13;1275358 said:


> www.ranchhand.com is the only way to go I got one on my dodge and the ford will get one once the factory is hit


My bumper is a Ranch Hand. Problem with thier web site, is it isnt updated. You input my truck year and model and it only comes up with bed rail guards.

I have the Ranch hand summit bumper. Their tube bumper is the ranch hand cowboy model.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

You guys inspired me - Here is my knock-off version of Buckstop bumper... 










and then a close up:









Maxxis lights - a 4" bi-metal whole saw and some time....

Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

JimRoss;1275543 said:


> My bumper is a Ranch Hand. Problem with thier web site, is it isnt updated. You input my truck year and model and it only comes up with bed rail guards.
> 
> I have the Ranch hand summit bumper. Their tube bumper is the ranch hand cowboy model.


The site sucks for sure try a rear bumper for 2002 dodge ram :laughing:

I called when I ordered mine and ended up speaking to one of the sexiest sounding southern accent women ever 

I ordered my hand ranch after a terrible experience with bumper dude


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

blk90s13;1275726 said:


> I ordered my hand ranch after a terrible experience with bumper dude


I dont know if you noticed, but that was the exact reason I ended up with a Ranch Hand bumper. I couldnt find much of anything bad about bumperdude.com, so I tried ordering from him. WHAT A NIGHTMARE and a waste of a month of my time!


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

2004chevy2500HD:

Please try resizing your pic's...WAY too large!

Is that the factory bumper? If so, good luck if you ever back into something, even at a slow pace. Those darn GM bumpers aren't worth a hoot.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I nudged a tree with my old 2500HD with the stock bumper. I mean like 2 MPH. I didn't even get out to check it, figured it was fine. Got done plowing for the day and walked to the back of the truck, my bumper was bent back to the body.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Resized and yeah, this is the stock bumper - Sorry about that - :-(

My bad. 

PS - Didn't have the cash-ola for Buckstop - Again - a cheap(very cheap) knock-off.

Smiling


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

2004chevy2500hd: I hope that you don't think that I'm knocking your bumper. It looks really good and I would do the same to my bumpers if I had a steadier hand for cutting hahaha. I was just saying that I bent my stock bumper really quickly on my 2500.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

DeereFarmer - no worries at all - I honestly smiled and though the exact same thing (how cheap and flimsy they are) - this is just a "play" truck for me so when I submitted for a new bumper to the budgeting office (the wife) - my request was denied - so I had to quickly come up with an alternative - laughing.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I hear ya. I've never bought an aftermarket as much as I have always wanted to. Its always on the top of the to-do list when I buy a truck, but I never do it because the price scares me off.


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*sources of bumpers*

fusionbumpers.com
rangeroffroad.com
www.advancedmfg.net
www.ddfarmranchtrailers.com


----------

